# Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe



## sexyskillz (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich baue einen Bach durch mein 12 Meter breites Grundstück.
Quelle wird in einem 1,5m hohen Wasserfall gesetzt und dann von dort aus 
15-16 Meter geschlängelter Bachlauf mit nochmals 1-2 Metern gefälle auf die 
Gesamtlänge bis zum Nachbargrundstück verlaufen.

Basis ist erstmal nur auf Folie und Vlies grob platzierter Naturstein für die 
Wasserfälle und Staustufen.
Später wird das alles eingemörtelt, damit das Wasser wirklich nur noch "vorne rum" fliessen kann und nicht mehr zwischen Steinen und Folie durchläuft, wo es niemand sieht.

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, 
ob ans Ende vom Bach ein kleiner Teich von 2 - 50m² folgen soll,
wobei es vermutlich maximal 2 x 6m wären.

Und dann noch die Frage der Pumpe.
Beim Maximalen Ausgiessen einer Giesskanne mit 10 Litern in 10,5 - 11,5 Sekunden
könnte es meiner Meinung nach definitiv mehr Wasser sein. 

10 Liter in 5-7 Sekunden wäre da ein Ziel mit dem ich vorerst leben könnte.
Ich würde aber die Pumpe sowieso ausreichend dimensionieren, weil ich vor habe eine 
Y Verteilung vor den Wasserfall zu schalten, so dass ich den Volumenstrom nach Bedarf drosseln kann, und das Restwasser nach der ersten Staustufe zuführe. 

Hier sind mal ein paar Bilder.
Bitte nicht zu kritisch betrachten.
Wir sind in dem Haus und Garten erst seit ein paar Monaten.

Würde mich über Ideen und Tips sehr freuen. 

Gruss
Fabian

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/47a56823.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/14538e18.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/b4ce7a52.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/b26392e2.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/1635143e.jpg


----------



## Nori (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Bei 3 Lit/Sek wärst du bei 15 Lit. in 5 Sek. - das bedeutet ca. 11000 Lit/Std.
Hinzurechnen musst du dann noch die Höhendifferenz zur Einspeisung ohne den Wasserfall.
Jetzt soll auch noch der Wasserfall dazu kommen - ähnlich viel Wasser und 1,5m zusätzliche Förderhöhe.

Da brauchst du einen ganz schönen Brummer ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## sexyskillz (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Alternativ dachte ich an ein 2 Rohr system. 
Mit 2 Pumpen und angemessenem Rohrdurchmesser,
damit weniger Widerstand herrscht.


----------



## Nori (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Ich denke, dann wird es auf minimal ne 13000-er und ne 16000-er hinauslaufen (ca.) - eventuell könnte für die reine Flusseinspeisung ohne Waserfall noch ne Rohrpumpe gehen - viel Wasser, wenig Stromverbrauch günstig in der Anschaffung - halt wenig Förderhöhe, aber das ist hier scheinbar kein Problem.
Für den Waserfall ist ne Rohrpumpe ungeeignet - da sollte ne normale Filterpumpe ran.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Mit 2 Pumpen oder zumindest mit geregelten zu arbeiten macht sicher Sinn.
Wenige Nachbarn finden einen so großen Wasserfall in der Nacht entspannend.

Bei 11m3 und der Länge sollte man auf einen 75er Durchmesser gehen.
Ich denke mal die Richtung sollte eher bei 20m3 liegen.
Bei den Pumpen den Verbrauch bei der benötigten Förderhöhe vergleichen.
Da gibt es große Unterschiede, die man nutzen sollte.


----------



## sexyskillz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die Tips,
aber wie lassen sich denn z.B. HT Rohre für sowas nutzen?

Die müssen ja druckfest verbunden sein und ob die Frostsicher sind,
weiss ich auch noch nicht. 

Momentan halte ich nach einer 13000-16000er Pumpe,
die regelbar ist ausschau und baue Stück für Stück den Wasserlauf des Bachs zuende
und werde dann in einen kleinen Teich einmünden.
Vorraussichtlich von 2x3 x 1m tiefe für die Pumpe.

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Fabian,
frostsicher sind die nur in 1m Tiefe, mit entsprechendem Gefälle kann man dafür sorgen, dass nichts darin friert.
1m Förderhöhe ist nur 0,1 Bar Druck, das sollten die ohne Probleme abkönnen.
Das was die Pumpe leisten musst liegt zwischen Teichoberfläche und Ausströmer.
Den Wasserfall etwas weniger hoch zu gestalten, kommt der Leistung zugute.
Größere Pumpen zu dimmen, ist auch wirtschaftlich, da die dann weniger verbrauchen.
Das ist ein ähnlicher Trend wie das downsizing der Automotoren.
Im normalen Betrieb ist nur die halbe Leistung erforderlich, das ist bei einer größeren Pumpe günstiger als eine auf Maximalleistung laufen.zu lassen.


----------



## sexyskillz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Hi hallo

So tief kann ich leider nur im unteren Bereich des Gartens die Rohre legen.
Im oberen Teil, (wo auch die Folie in den Bildern im Bach liegt)
sind überall Wurzeln (10-20cm durchmesser) der Bäume und da muss ich grossflächig
mit einem Rohr verspringen oder eventuell doch mit 2-3 Schläuchen (je 2") so laufen, 
wie es das Gelände zulässt. Also 10-20cm unterm Boden. 
Viel wird wohl nicht am Wasserfall mehr geändert werden,
aber das würde auch nur 15-30cm ausmachen, wenn ich dort 1-2 Reihen 
abbaue. 

Wie verbindet man denn die HT rohre mit Pumpe, bzw. halten die Gummilippen dicht?

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Hi Fabian,
das ist nicht so viel Druck und die sollten das abkönnen.
Die Gummielippen mit etwas Öl zusätzlich einfetten.
Damit das ganze nicht im Winter einfriert, sollte es reichen etwas Gefälle einzuplanen, damit das Wasser dann abgelassen werden kann.


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Da hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten die zu verbinden.
Entweder arbeitest du mit den Reduzierungen für HT-Rohre, oder du verschließt das Rohr mit den passenden Deckel und in diesen Deckel setzt du dann eine schraubbare Schlauchtülle (Mutter und Dichtung nicht vergessen).
Ansonsten kannst dir auch eine Adaption kleben - ist aber wahrscheinlich am teuersten...

Gruß Nori


----------



## sexyskillz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

cool dank euch.
Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass auch beim HT 
"je grösser desto weniger Rohrwiderstand" gilt ?
Dann würde ich wirklich direkt ne ordentlichen Querschnitt wählen.
Man wills ja schliesslich nur 1x legen. 
Dann eben wirklich gleich 75er

Grüsse
Fabian


----------



## sexyskillz (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Morgen hallo,
ich war die letzte Zeit ein bischen beschäftigt.

Melde mich jetzt aber mit ein paar Bildern zurrück.




Ich habe mich zu 20 Meter 50er HT Rohr entschieden.
Anbindung an 1 Meter    1 1/2" Spiralschlauch an 
die Oase 16000 Eco Premium. Höhendifferenz knapp 2 Meter ab Wasserspiegel.

Der vorerst nur als Wanne geplante Puffer hat sich doch zu einem kleinen Miniteich 
von 4x4 m für den 17 Meter langen Bach entwickelt.

Fazit:
Wasserleistung gigantisch.
Es würde vermutlich aber auch ne 8000er oder 10000er Pumpe reichen,
da die 16er selbst auf kleinster Stufe kritische Mengen transportiert
und der Geräuschpegel bei 2 Wasserfällen mit 30 und 40cm Fallhöhe und 
diverse Stromschnellen doch erheblich grösser ist, als beim Gartenschlauch-
und Giesskannentest. 

Es ist auf jedenfall die Mühe wert gewesen und ich freue mich schon
auf Bepflanzung und weitere Einarbeitung ins Gelände. 



So und nun die Bilder.
Würde mich erneut sehr über Kommentare und/oder Tips und Anregungen
(ggf. auch zu "__ Rohrkolben / __ Schilf") 
sehr freuen.

Grüsse
Fabian





http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/010ca0af.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/fe740171.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/612a09ec.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/f61e59f1.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/276b005d.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j179/sexyskillz/79d4bc5c.jpg


----------



## Nori (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Hallo,
das schaut doch schon prima aus.
An manchen Stellen ist die Folie etwas knapp bemessen - schaut zumindest auf dem Bildern so aus - hast du Verluste oder ist alles dicht?
Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spass und Kreativität beim "Integrieren".

Gruß Nori


----------



## sexyskillz (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Dicht ist es an allen Stellen bislang.
Es kommen aber noch ordentlich Steine drumrum 
(oben z.b ein Ring aus Steinen zwischen den Wasserfällen.)
Und von außen muss noch Erde angehäuft werden.

Nachher werde ich mal zur Nachbarin rüberspringen und testhören wie laut das ganze hinter der Hecke noch ist.

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Nzz (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Hi Fabian

Sieht sehr schön aus deine Anlage  . Aber bitte keine Erde anhäufen. Es kommt nur ein klein wenig Regen und es wäscht dir die Erde in den Bach ---> Nährstoffeintrag ----> ALGEN . Bitte um die 50cm mit Rundkies oder anderem Material anhäufen. 



Beste Grüsse

Nick


----------



## sexyskillz (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

hi,
danke für den Hinweis,Nick.
Ich möchte noch etwas Erde an den Seiten anheben,
weil ich durch den Aushub einiges über habe.

Dann über den Folienrand kommt der Kies und grössere Steine.

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## sexyskillz (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

So, ich melde mich mal wieder.
Ich habe die letzten 5 Wochen primär im Heimkino gebastelt,
weils im Keller einfach bei konstanten 18°C ohne Heizung angenehmer war.

Am Projekt: "Bach" muss jetzt noch der Kies her und ich brauche einen gescheiten UV-Algen-Filter
Vielleicht kann ja jemand einen empfehlen.

So siehts jetzt momentan aus. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTgJj4SrLw0&feature=plcp

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## Michael H (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Hier mal ein Link von meiner Reduzierung , ich finde ist die einfachste Lösung und ist dicht ....

http://http://www.ebay.de/itm/HT-Abwasser-Rohr-Schlauchnippel-Schlauch-Anschluss-8-25-mm-DN-50-/310539539529


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neuvorstellung und Berechnung der Pumpe*

Der UVC-Klärer alleine wird wenig bringen, da die abgetöteten Algen aus dem Wasserkreislauf rausgefilter werden müssen.
Ansonsten hol dir einen 40 Watt T5-Klärer (V2A Gehäuse) - da kannst dann auch deine Verrohrung adaptieren.

Gruß Nori


----------

